# how to get rid of a pest



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

need help cant til ground for garden. have a armadillo rooting up my yard. any and all ideals on how to get rid of the damn thing. hate having to plant in containers due to this. any way to trap and if so would worms bring them to the trap?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Getting Rid of Armadillos | eHow.com

How to Use Household Remedies to Get Rid of Armadillos | eHow.com

How do I get rid of/prevent armadillos from digging up my yard and flowerbed? - eXtension


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I had heard that armadillos were making the move north. :gaah: But I didn't know that they are at the back door. After a little search :google:, I see that they have made it to N.C.

Thanks for the links, IrritatedWithUS.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I had heard that armadillos were making the move north. :gaah: But I didn't know that they are at the back door. After a little search :google:, I see that they have made it to N.C.
> 
> Thanks for the links, IrritatedWithUS.


You're welcome!


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

*armadillo*

hey thanks irritatedwithus for the different links. i have alot of work ahead to get rid of this problem, traps first then will try organic repellents. will keep you all posted.:gaah:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I made a How-To Guide with photos on how to make a hanging vertical garden. You might want to try that:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/how-make-vertical-garden-cheap-5801/


----------

